# Male rat humping my hand



## resmaeil (Jun 14, 2017)

So one of my boys has recently started humping my hand/elbow any chance he gets and it's really throwing me off and making me not want to spend as much time playing with him. Is there any way I can get him to stop? And is this a phase some male rats go through when they're younger? (he's 3.5 months now)

Thanks


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't think it's normal but from what I get it can be kind of common. I don't think it is a good sign of things to come, though. Does he seem generally very hormonal besides the humping? Does he have stand-offs with the others a lot or puff up his hair, chase the others, dig at the ground in front of him or kind of walk sideways sometimes?


----------



## shortnsweet33 (Jul 30, 2017)

Would you be open to the idea of getting him neutered? This can help with the hormonal tendencies in males


----------



## PsionicRat (Aug 14, 2017)

You might just try dominance actions. Take your hand when he's doing that and pin him on his back, gently. Then let him up, and do this again any time he tries it. Provided he doesn't bite or fight too hard, this may show him that he's not as in charge as he thinks. I had to do this sort of thing with an aggressive rat that was bullying a cagemate. It didn't stop it completely right away but it did help me get control of the situation so that it was no longer a serious problem and eventually it was no longer an issue.


----------



## resmaeil (Jun 14, 2017)

He has been acting more hormonal lately. Usually his brother is the dominant but lately he's been having standoffs with him.

If it continues I might definitely consider neutering. I just don't think I have a clinic near me that does rats


----------

